# Wilton Planer $160 Atlanta



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Brand new unused in factory sealed box Model no. 99182 12 1/2 inch Wilton Planer w/stand $160 cash firm if interested call Tom @ 678-352-1421


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If this is like the one I purchased a while back, mine has been a great piece of equipment. Since getting my planner and joiner I use only rough cut wood so it gets a good work out. To date I am still using the blades that came with it. I haven’t even turned them over. I bought a dust collector from Grizzly that fit perfectly. I feel this is a great entry level planner or back up planner. Seems like a very good price on it also.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure is an amazingly good price ! 
I wish I were closer I would snatch this up in a heart beat !


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Dropping the price to $140, but thats it.


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Sold it.


----------

